# CMHR Auction for the Kansas Minis



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 8, 2007)

Let's go folks! The auction is ON! Send your info, prices and good photos of each item and know YOU pay the shipping to the winner. Email me at

[email protected]

[email protected]

call 607-525-6610

C'mon and help those minis we all love and care for so much!!!


----------



## SilverDollar (Oct 18, 2007)

There are a couple items I'd like to bid on but I'm waiting for "approval" from the auction administrator. I've only got a little over a day to bid (I want those hoof nippers!).




:

Can you help?

Thanks!


----------



## Mona (Oct 18, 2007)

SilverDollar said:


> There are a couple items I'd like to bid on but I'm waiting for "approval" from the auction administrator. I've only got a little over a day to bid (I want those hoof nippers!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are no accounts currently pending. I check several times a day, and just checked again now to ensure you were not waiting to be approved. You need to be sure to set your server and/or computer's spam filter(s) to accept ALL mail from @lblastchanceauction.com . Since those emails are "system generated" the spam filters see them as spam. Once you get the address added to your acceptable list, use the "re-send acivation code" link at the login screen to have it sent to you again. If you have further questions, please email me at [email protected]


----------

